# US International Business Tax Reform



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Those of you affected by the US's unique take on taxing its non-resident citizens may want to take a look over on the ACA website here: Your Suggestions for Tax Reform :: American Citizens Abroad (ACA)

I would suggest that you download and read their information sheet outlining their proposal (it definitely lets you know "where they are coming from"), but the following paragraph does appear:



> The staff discussion draft does not address the international tax rules addressing individuals, whether for U.S. citizens living overseas or foreign nationals moving to the United States.* The Chairman’s staff is considering reforms to simplify the rules in this area while appropriately taxing such individuals. Comments are requested regarding the scope and mechanics of reforms in this area.*


Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I sent a detailed e-mail with some suggestions. Thanks, Bev.


----------

